# Ivorine  What is it animal, mineral or bicycle



## rideahiggins (Jan 11, 2012)

For those of you who guess bicycle your correct. I picked up this Ivorine today. Looks like an Elgin. I did a Google search and came up with ziltch. Has anyone ever heard of an Ivorine?


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 11, 2012)

Gesundheit !!!


----------



## sloar (Jan 11, 2012)

have no ideal, but i love it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it stands for very cool!!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like a Mead, or should I say Schwinn. Same badge hole pattern as Mead. fairly early... say Teens also.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah that thing is PERFECT!  Great score...I'm jealous!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 11, 2012)

So how did you come across that beauty.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ivorine*

I found this one at an local auction. I got two more at the same auction a Columbia and I think it's an Elgin.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 12, 2012)

Go check the Wheelmen site for that name......


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 12, 2012)

Couldn't find anything on the Wheelmen.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 12, 2012)

The shape of the badge and the sprocket look Columbia, and the style of it and the accessories look teens. Good score!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 12, 2012)

The first bike is the score! Lots 'o good stuff there, you scored!!!

I would be interested in the women's.....?


----------



## s1b (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool bike! wish I could come across stuff like that in Florida


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 12, 2012)

There should be a model number on the headbadge of the Columbia. Find that than go to Mr. Columbia's site and find out what year it is. Also what are your plans with the Columbia? I might be interested if your looking to move it. http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 12, 2012)

_Very cool bike! wish I could come across stuff like that in Florida _

Florida's disapointing when looking for old bikes. I look while on vacation. Last vacation I found just two old bikes one was a roadmaster luxury liner for $800, a English 3 speed with rod brakes for $1000 and a Columbia repop in about a 6.5 condition and it was the cheapest at $600. Needless to say I didn't get any of them.


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 13, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> _Very cool bike! wish I could come across stuff like that in Florida _
> 
> Florida's disapointing when looking for old bikes. I look while on vacation. Last vacation I found just two old bikes one was a roadmaster luxury liner for $800, a English 3 speed with rod brakes for $1000 and a Columbia repop in about a 6.5 condition and it was the cheapest at $600. Needless to say I didn't get any of them.






Come to Iowa, there's always a treasure around the next corner . . .


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 13, 2012)

*I Think It's A Vegetable*

Animal?  No
Mineral? No
Bicycle?  Possibly
Vegetable? Definitely

But what do I know?

F.A.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 13, 2012)

*its a Davis built bike*

great score !! that's a rare Davis Sewing Mach. Co. built bike from circa 1915.spray W-D 40 on it and the colors will come to life!! value? easy $800 +.good for you keep that in your collection.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 22, 2012)

:') good find!!!!


----------

